# Mountains of Misery photos



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Here I am:

https://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-lo...SC5773.jpg&img=&tt=&tfile=tn_MOMI_DSC5773.JPG
https://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-lo...SC5774.jpg&img=&tt=&tfile=tn_MOMI_DSC5774.JPG


<img src="https://www.birdseyeview.net/store_files/store_images/Cycling/20060528_Mountains_of_Misery/Passed%20Clock%2004_20%20to%2004_29/MOMI_DSC5774.jpg"</>


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

*This be me...*

One from the website & a couple of photo's taken by the missus at the finish.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here I am*

Bas:

I rode behind you for awhile and remember your being at the rest stop just before the John's Creek climb.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Bas:
> 
> I rode behind you for awhile and remember your being at the rest stop just before the John's Creek climb.



My friend was the next 2 photos after me and rode with me most of the day until he dropped me at the end.. Do you remember him too?

I remember the stop - and laying my bike against the fence - but I don't remember much else.. then we hit the road and got behind a group and dropped them becuase they were going way tooo slow downhills and were more busy chatting.. I can't say I remember you at all.. I remember the lady and her daughter on the moutain bike thats ahead of me in the pictures.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Bas:
> 
> I rode behind you for awhile and remember your being at the rest stop just before the John's Creek climb.



Your # is 5735.. There is someone else in Nike 10/2 shorts a few pictures ahead..

https://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-lo...SC5728.jpg&img=&tt=&tfile=tn_MOMI_DSC5728.JPG

I'm way back in 5773/74.. so I'm 35 photos after - maybe 17 riders after (assuming 2 per person)... 

The Nike 10/2 shorts are nice... I like them.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*You want 'way back'?*

You want 'way back'? Well, here's 'way back':

https://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-lo...SC6284.jpg&img=&tt=&tfile=tn_MOMI_DSC6284.JPG

Next to last pic. The truly sad part is that we left several folks at the rest stop in Maggie's that never got their pixels taken.......The guy in front of me is Bill from DC. We spotted all the riders in front of us 28 miles(except for the other 4 riding in West Virginia), which included Peter's Mountain twice. We caught a few of them before the finish.........

Greg


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

VinPaysDoc said:


> You want 'way back'? Well, here's 'way back':
> 
> https://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-lo...SC6284.jpg&img=&tt=&tfile=tn_MOMI_DSC6284.JPG
> 
> ...


Just finishing after that debacle is impressive. Actually just finishing in the heat was tough. I think that they make it too easy to bail by having the 82 mile rest stop at the start point. My wife hung out there a while and said a lot of folks pulled out at that point. I may try that thing someday when my sanity is waining...


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is the captain


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

bas said:


> Your # is 5735.. There is someone else in Nike 10/2 shorts a few pictures ahead..
> 
> https://www.birdseyeview.net/cgi-lo...SC5728.jpg&img=&tt=&tfile=tn_MOMI_DSC5728.JPG
> 
> ...


If you look at the other picture of the other Nike 10/2 guy, you can see me in the distance. So, he definitely was the guy that I was thinking about.

We still were pretty close in our finish times and we probably passed each other somewhere on the course. See you next year.

Mark


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*That ride is a definate for me one of these yrs.*

Turns out my youngest duaghter always has a soccer tourn that weekend. I think I'll give her a "thank you!" kiss


----------

